# Kann .mpg nicht in Movie Maker importieren



## Kyrodust (1. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich möchte eine MPG Datei in den Windows Movie Maker importieren, bekomme aber immer folgende Meldung:



> C:\...\film.mpeg konnte nicht importiert werden. Eine Schnittstelle hat zu viele Methoden zum Auslösen von Ereignissen.



Bitte kommt mir nicht mit Meldungen wie: Movie Maker ist Schrott oder lade dir MPG2AVI runter (Das Tool hab ich aber es funktioniert nicht).

cu LordAlucard


----------



## goela (2. Mai 2004)

Frage ist erst mal, ob MovieMaker MPEG-Dateien verarbeiten kann! Wenn ja, dann wäre die nächste Frage, ob Du das MPEG mit dem MediaPlayer öffnen kannst! Falls nicht, vielleicht fehlt Dir dann einfach noch der richtige Codec!


----------



## Kyrodust (2. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Jup ich kann das .mpg mit dem Media Player öffnen, aber ob der Movie Maker das verarbeiten kann weiß ich nicht. Ich habe allerdings schon .mpg's mit dem Movie Maker bearbeitet.

cu Alucard


----------

